

Minimizing Downtime in Windows Update - cleverjake
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/11/14/minimizing-restarts-after-automatic-updating-in-windows-update.aspx

======
sidcool
This is a good direction, thanks MS.

